# TT got a new winter coat



## maccos (Oct 18, 2009)

Just did some wrapping this weekend, this is 3M vynil, matte black, originally I wanted to have it painted but I went with wrapping b/c it was free and is easily reversable. 
Enjoy!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT got a new winter coat (maccos)*

That looks good with the matte


----------



## Z3r0 (Sep 24, 2006)

looks good to me, how long did the whole thing take you?


----------



## maccos (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: (Z3r0)*

The top square panel was the hardest part, took me 4 tries to get it done right, (works best with 3 people, heating, streaching, applying), that took about 10 mins to lay that down once we figured out how to do it, there was definatly a learning curve. The rest of the panels I did myself. Most of the time is spent carefully trimming/tucking under window gaskets. It probably took me about *8 hours total *for the whole job, but I didnt do it all at once. 
Thanks for the comments, Im happy with the end result, I think it matches well with the grill since it is also a flat black. Id like to get the side mirrors wrapped too but its pretty tricky with the severity of the curves.
Next maybe doing some window tinting and would really like to get some rims, but I suppose I should fix the Haldex that isnt working since we are in snow season now.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (maccos)*

Looks good, I have always wanted to do mine like that! (I wish I had access to that kind of shop space!)


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (maccos)*

Perhaps wrap *THE ENTIRE CAR*......NOW that would look awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

As a former vinyl graphics guy - I give a big thumbsup!


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

man I want to wrap my TT flat black so bad!!!


----------



## glenneclipsegsx (Jan 13, 2006)

do u have anymore of that wrap? or do u know where I can get some cheap? I want to wrap the front audi rings. also want to wrap one of snowboards.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (glenneclipsegsx)*

that looks really nice. any more daytime pics?


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: TT got a new winter coat (maccos)*

Using the vinyl is a fairly ingenious idea. If you get tired of this look, you can easily reverse it, as you mentioned. Would the paint under the film be less discolored than the remainder of the car, as it is not exposed to the sun?
FWIW I prefer the uni-color look, but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the unique look.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

wicked !


----------



## maccos (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_that looks really nice. any more daytime pics?

Umm, Ill see what I can do, it was dark out by the time I finished. I usually dont see daylight here much in the winter.

_Quote, originally posted by *Polski Ogier* »_Would the paint under the film be less discolored than the remainder of the car, as it is not exposed to the sun?QUOTE]
On a brand new car I would be worried about this but the car is 9 years old, Im sure most of the fading has taken place. Even if there was a difference in discoloring, I doubt it would be noticable, Im not too worried.


glenneclipsegsx said:


> do u have anymore of that wrap? or do u know where I can get some cheap? I want to wrap the front audi rings. also want to wrap one of snowboards.






glenneclipsegsx said:


> Yea I do have more of it left, wrapping the rings? I dont see any easy way to do that, painting would be a better option. Wrapping a snowboard, being a person who boards as well, I dont think this material would last too long with the beatings they see, esp when a skier runs over the top of ur board ha. IM me if you want more details on getting some.
> If I remember I will give an update on how it holds up, got 12 hours of hwy driving this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (maccos)*

I like it. The matte black works well against the silver. Plus I'm sure it provides a bit of protection for your paint. 

Check out this wrap job. Its a bit over the top, but still cool nonetheless.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (iamraymond)*

nice job.... the roof came out really nice.
and that camo one... that TT is pretty infamous.
I've always liked that one.


----------



## RogerSmith (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (boraIV333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraIV333* »_Perhaps wrap *THE ENTIRE CAR*......NOW that would look awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Indeed.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_









WHAT TT? I can't even see it.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TT got a new winter coat (maccos)*

wow this looks amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wonder how it holds up based on weather etc and if there is any possible "dmg" to the paint at all (eating into the clear coat or some stuff like that). The other thing I may be concerned about is the miami summer - flat black standing in the sun can get quite hot I imagine.
Wrapping the entire car would be quite amazing to be honest. Figure 60-80 hours to properly do the car and you can take it off if you want to go back to original color.


----------



## maccos (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: TT got a new winter coat (chaugner)*

I dont think there will be any issues with the vynil interacting with the clearcoat, this material is made for this application and 3M is a very reputable company.
Yea the entire car wrapped would be sweet, I remember seeing the TT RS on the home page here wrapped entirely in flat black, but was more of a satin with a little bit is reflection/shine, id say more of a batman car finish! It would take a looooonng time to do, and as a daily driver id be too worried about it getting dinged in the lower areas, not worth it IMO, and would be a PITA to do yourself.
Got back from 6 hour drive, holding up nicely, not sure if Im confident enough to go through car wash, Ill see if I can get some outdoor pics up soon.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: TT got a new winter coat (maccos)*

on my black TT, How much do you think this would run whole car ? maybe a diff color or just matte black ?
I really like the looks of that


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TT got a new winter coat (jason bouchard)*

I have done some more research on this topic. Good shops charge around $3K for a full wrap on the entire car but thats done properly, I mean all out, no issues.
I am a bit concerned with scratches and washing, still stuff I have to look into to figure out how easy it is to wash etc, the other thing I wanted to also find out in regards is how easy it is to maintain, meaning, how can I ensure it keeps on looking pretty








Amazing that I never ran accross any of that before lol, cool concept but I think it may have some side issues one has to consider, still concerned about long levity if car is not garaged and exposed to weather/heat/rain, etc. I can imagine a small tear/rip from a rock or anything on the front bumper/hood can surely screw up the rest of the wrap easily.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT got a new winter coat (chaugner)*

My old boss wrapped his Scion and was told to expect 4+ years out of the wrap, and that's IL weather; there is a small part of me that wants to get my coupe wrapped white, but I couldn't spend that money for awhile...BTW, hows the build coming chaunger?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TT got a new winter coat (l88m22vette)*

its coming lol, picking up hoist next week to take out engine, suspension wise its all done, all tires/brakes on the car, engine 100% disconnected, just the 2 mounts holding it in place, harness removed ... so its getting there, slowly


----------



## haverty (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: TT got a new winter coat (chaugner)*

wow! thats about the cost of an entire paint job!


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TT got a new winter coat (haverty)*

a proper paint job is well over $3K, probably close to double to be honest. I think wrapping in vinyl is definitely an option if you do not want to go nuts and re-paint the entire car.


----------



## haverty (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: TT got a new winter coat (chaugner)*

eh, I Was quoted around 3500 from a reputable shop to get mine painted a black mica (not a cheap color). The only thing that was being cheaped on, is they were not removing the engine. But vinyl couldnt do it either.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: TT got a new winter coat (haverty)*

yeah I've also looked into fully wrapping. a lot cheaper here though. about $1800 Canadian full wrap, warranty for a year. Will last up to 5 years which is decent IMO. Also it can stand up to Canadian weather, (+/- 30 celcius and snow). 
What I really liked though is say you tear a piece or it gets a big scratch, you can just replace that panel with another piece of vinyl. 
I've heard conflicting things about your paint under it though. I've heard it can get scratched during removal but I've also heard it'll be fine once removed.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TT got a new winter coat (haverty)*

dont get me wrong, I would love to do a full paintjob but doing it properly, boy oh boy is a lot of work. I mean doing it for real lol
strip everything, rotisserie to get rid of undercoating, engine, bolts, you name it. Again this may be overkill but if you opt for a full repaint in a different color I would rather do it right (not saying that any other way is not doing it right).
I think the vinyl is a great way to "experience" a different color for a non-daily driver at a fraction of the cost. Both have pros and cons, even a partial paint job may be a better option then wrapping the car, I understand but doing the wrap you have a feel that you can always remove it to go back to original oem like color, vs repaint is a bit of a compromise depending on what you decide to do (assume you are not going for the full crazy option). Repaint is final (and may not be perfect), wrap gives you the feel "well if someone screws it up I can always go back lol"
Either way back on topic ... we want to see some day time pictures in high res and some close ups !!!!


----------



## maccos (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: TT got a new winter coat (chaugner)*

Ahh, I was at home this weekend (where I have access to a camera) but the car was covered in ice and snow. So far looks good, have yet to wash the car in 2 weeks and still looks good.
Held up fine for the 12 hours of driving I did.
Ill have to use the work camera again to get more pics, coming soon...
FYI someone asked about the color of the headlights (blue tint) they are stock, camera settings must have made it look more blue than normal.


----------



## maccos (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: TT got a new winter coat (maccos)*

Well here are some more that I took of that nite...not the best but something to chew on till I get more.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: TT got a new winter coat (chaugner)*

keep going do the whole thing !
for those asking about pricing, you can google it and email most places for a pretty accurate quote


----------



## maccos (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: TT got a new winter coat (TTurboNegro)*

Here are some outdoor Pics after a quick wash...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: TT got a new winter coat (maccos)*

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

